# One went under the radar ... Uwell fancier



## Stranger (26/10/21)

Bear with me I am going to use some stock pics.

I am also going to stick to the RTA mode for now.

I got this tank from my mate who won a prize at the vape meet. He gave it to me. I had never heard of it before, so google being your friend I asked and was shocked at the first review I watched. This guy hated this tank and I mean he slammed it.

Well he must have been high on black market THC and VIT E because my experience of it has been nothing but positive.

How does it vape ? I have put through more than a dozen tanks of juice since I set it up on Sunday morning and purposely used different flavours. Notwithstanding that I did not like each flavour, the tank performs flawlessly, the vapour production is very good using the aliens that I also got and at 0.14 for the pair. So how does it do this and what is so different ?





Firstly the tank sits on top and the juice is loaded by unscrewing the top cap to reveal a kidney shape port. Inside the tank is what I call the UFO lid which has a number of round holes through which the juice can flow.

The deck is a Velocity style two post four hole with a UFO on top. The UFO has four openings which are effectively your wicking ports. After loading in the coils, you wick them by taking the cotton and placing in the wicking ports upwards. The UFO has a small recess where you cut your cotton to level and dam up the juice flow holes. When the cap and tank is screwed on the UFO lid holes now sit on top of the cotton and allow a gravity feed to the wicks. It's different for sure, it's like an upside down RDTA. A reviewer said he got no flavour, well he must be smoking his socks because this is equal to my Blitzen and Vapefly mesh as far as flavour goes. There are four bottom airflows that allow for good adjustment and with a RDL type draw for me it was punching strong. 810 drip tip , that I normally don't like, but I don't mind this one at all. The draw is really good and with a 4ml tank on top beats the 2ml RDTA gear I have.

NO DRY HITS, well this makes sense, as long as you have juice in the tank, which you can see very well, then gravity will be your friend along with a little positive pressure from the tank then those wicks are fed all the time.

Wicking by the way was easy and by no means as difficult as some reviewers made it out to be. I used no special tools and late last night I took off the tank while still full of juice, did a quick rinse and clean on the deck and rewicked with some Cotton bacon (the first wick was muji). I just turned the whole thing upside down and just using my pointy scissors wicked it like any other tank that has a wicking port. Judging the cotton is easy as you basically just cut it just above flush with the UFO deck and then fluff to make sure the holes are dammed up. It is my usual practice to prime the cotton when I rewick. For shits and giggles this time I did not and was expecting a bit of new cotton taste but I wanted to see how that cotton wicked without being primed. Gotta tell ya, there was no fooling this tank, that cotton wicked by the time I cleaned up and put my stuff away and with a couple of draws the new cotton taste was gone. This tank does not miss a beat.

Thank you @KZOR for donating this for the vape meet, please feel free to donate to me anything else of this quality that went under the radar. I do not understand how this did not make it into the mainstream and did not become a favourite. Usually with a new tank you have to find a happy place with it and it takes a little time. Not with this one, it came right straight out of the box. No faffing and fussing, you can't really get it wrong. No leaking, no dry hits. There is a little condensation from the airflow intakes but that happens with all of my bottom airflow tanks and I put this down to my vaping style. Reviewers gave it con after con, I can't fault it, I really can't.





BONUS, in the pack is an RDA cap, when I manage to put the tank down I will do a build for the RDA style and see how that goes. The wicking for this is down into juice wells on the deck so it will be a different style, there is also a squonk pin which will make it even more interesting. I hope you like my humble submission for part one and if you have any comments and questions please feel free to post.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12 | Informative 1


----------



## vicTor (26/10/21)

lovely write up !!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (26/10/21)

Very well done piece. Glad you enjoying the RTA.
All you need now is a mic and a camera and go visual with your great reviewing skills.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (26/10/21)

Wow, what a compliment from a Master.

but @KZOR 

I is still a Padawan

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## NecroticAngel (27/10/21)

its very pretty! I love the detail on the top and bottom

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (27/10/21)

It is, I got the blue one and it is a looker

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Stranger (27/10/21)

It also looks like you can switch the glass around. One half is clear and the other a kind of frosted, but if you want to see your coils, you can have the plain on the bottom, you will still see your juice level through the frosted.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Stranger (3/11/21)

So now to the RDA mode, I got Maverick to assist.

Once you have disassembled the tank to go into RDA mode, you could just grab the cotton tails and push them down into the wells. I wanted to do the job from scratch and pulled the cotton out. I re positioned the coils so that they were just above the air intakes on the deck. Wicking is very easy, just taking care to keep the cotton away from the wide air intakes as the airflow is bottom fed and if the wicks touch the air intakes you may get a capillary action causing juice to go down the air intakes. You can see this in the pics. I left the normal pin in and used as a dripper.







The top cap is quite thick and feels substantial but after priming the wicks I never took it off again as it is easy just to drip down the middle. The wells are a little shallow so 4-6 draws and you need to drip again.

Flavour: I once again ponder at my luck. I used the TFM vanilla milkshake and it came out tops again. The NCV2 has a slight turn on the pot, maybe 2.5 - 3 V but the hit is instant, the cloud production great and the flavour is on point. Wicking was good and no dry hits from the RDA, just like the tank. The cap is a simple push on pull off affair, nothing loose or rattles and it did not get too hot although it is a warmer vapour than the tank. 

I have a measly collection but I am so very glad to have this one in the collection, a winner for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------

